# Instagram names!



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi everyone someone gave me a great idea... Making a Instagram for my bunnies. I made one and it is allearslover and my private is taylahmarie__ if you want to follow me  

Does anyone else have instagrams for here bunnies if so what are your names we could follow each other


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a twitter! I have a instagram but for me personally  Im not sure if you'd have a twitter?


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 13, 2015)

Nah I don't have Twitter....


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jul 13, 2015)

Aweh  well I'll follow you on my insta but I just wont put my personal username here since its not for buns but I'll still follow you


----------



## Jackalope (Jul 13, 2015)

Sweet! We'll follow you.

Our username is: bunnies_sasquatch_frostand_boe if you want to take a peek. The girls made the account and we love looking at all the cute bunnies online.

Updated: My daughter just sent you a follow request. She loves your avatar picture.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 14, 2015)

Hahaha thanks I will follow back now!


----------



## piperthedutchbunny (Jul 29, 2015)

Piperandbambi


----------



## Noushi (Sep 4, 2015)

My bunny has an Instagram page, she's thejumpingdot!


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 4, 2015)

Mine is ZirraTheBunny , ill follow back


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Sep 4, 2015)

Followed you all!


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Sep 4, 2015)

Awwe thanks c: I havent been on insta but I'll accept it c:


----------



## Trithe (Jul 15, 2016)

add me @poweredtemplate


----------

